# Bacon...



## Vin

Because why not? That and I had to be first.


----------



## BeachinXJ

Lean Bacon.


----------



## Jetscuh

I prefer center cut


----------



## Vin

Jetscuh said:


> I prefer center cut


Either way, you're a meat eater, so your in. 

I was wondering when you'd show up! Hi!


----------



## glock26USMC

Turkey bacon.......


----------



## MrParacord

I'll eat just about any kind of bacon but I prefer sausage as my breakfast food.


----------



## J-Will

glock26USMC said:


> Turkey bacon.......


 Get out. You're banned.. 

I love me some bacon. I like bacon with my bacon sometimes too.


----------



## paracordist

If you notice good bacon is getting hard to find.:bcndnc::bcndnc:


----------



## J-Will

Ya know they make bacon flavored syrup?


----------



## MrParacord

What about the bacon sundae that BK had last year? I was the only one out of everyone I knew who tried it.


----------



## J-Will

I never heard about it. Just ice cream and bacon?


----------

